# My encyclopedia has arrived



## MattK (Jan 2, 2004)

http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php/photo/1557/cat/500


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

It's a beautiful thing, isn't it? It increased my "to buy" list about tenfold


----------



## Wombat (Sep 8, 2005)

croatan said:


> It's a beautiful thing, isn't it? It increased my "to buy" list about tenfold


I hear that! Enjoy your book.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Great addition to your collection ! 

Enjoy reading it.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

MattK said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/photo/showphoto.php/photo/1557/cat/500


Can you tell where you got it, as I'm looking for one? Thanks...


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

It's certainly an amazing work. I'll PM you Neuromancer with my "source".


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Congratulations. I've bought companies that ended up less expensive than that (my copy) book.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Mine arrived too! Almost 3 years ago! lol
Truly it is the bible of cuban cigar purchasing
I read the damn thing in one night lol


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

I thought about buying a copy but went with a Box of Boli pc's instead.:r


----------



## CigDaddy (Sep 7, 2005)

I just knew there was something missing in my stocking....THANKS Santa!!


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Thurm15 said:


> I thought about buying a copy but went with a Box of Boli pc's instead.:r


ya know, I think ya made the wrong choice in this case lol
well maybe not...if ya paid as much as a box of boli pc ya paid too much


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Would love to know of your source as well!

Congrats! :w


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

PaulMac said:


> Mine arrived too! Almost 3 years ago! lol
> Truly it is the bible of cuban cigar purchasing
> I read the damn thing in one night lol


:r It took me two days to read it cover to cover. And now I have the urge to track down some Caney's!


----------



## puffmtd (Sep 7, 2005)

Excellent! I know I love mine. All the pictures Mmmmmm.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

I drool on my copy almost daily.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> ya know, I think ya made the wrong choice in this case lol
> well maybe not...if ya paid as much as a box of boli pc ya paid too much


$130 shipped. If anybody knows where I can get that book for under $100 shipped PM me. Thanks.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Thurm15 said:


> $130 shipped. If anybody knows where I can get that book for under $100 shipped PM me. Thanks.


Thanks Joe. $130 was incorrect. don't know what I did to get that price. Oh well.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Thurm15 said:


> $130 shipped. If anybody knows where I can get that book for under $100 shipped PM me. Thanks.


You can get it for $75 shipped. PM sent


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

$75 is cheap..Is that 2nd edition? Im on that book as much as this site almost..


----------



## joshua-cr (Sep 7, 2005)

Mine showed up wednesday and I am lovin it. Helpful when you want to look up a flavor profile, find out some history, check sizes etc


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

opusxox said:


> I drool on my copy almost daily.


"Drool." Sure... :r


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

I wonder if those Boli Gold Medals are anygood?


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> I wonder if those Boli Gold Medals are anygood?


New or old? I've heard that the new ones are nothing special. Based on the negative opinions I've heard from people I respect, I didn't burn the money on them.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

croatan said:


> New or old? I've heard that the new ones are nothing special. Based on the negative opinions I've heard from people I respect, I didn't burn the money on them.


Well, I don't think we have chatted before, so I'm not sure my opinion would be respected, but while obviously young, the newer ones are a very good cigar. Given the extreme length of time between production I don't think it is fair to compare the old and the new, at least not now, maybe if you smoked an old one now and took detailed tasting notes, then smoked one of the now, newer ones in 20 years and compared the smoking experiences. Then again your palate will have undoubtedly changed in 20 years, so I guess that won't work. Let's suffice to say, stand alone, the new one is a very nice cigar IMO.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

OpusEx said:


> Well, I don't think we have chatted before, so I'm not sure my opinion would be respected, but while obviously young, the newer ones are a very good cigar. Given the extreme length of time between production I don't think it is fair to compare the old and the new, at least not now, maybe if you smoked an old one now and took detailed tasting notes, then smoked one of the now, newer ones in 20 years and compared the smoking experiences. Then again your palate will have undoubtedly changed in 20 years, so I guess that won't work. Let's suffice to say, stand alone, the new one is a very nice cigar IMO.


You may be--and probably are--entirely correct. The opinions I heard were from people who were comparing them to the old ones (not really a fair comparison). Maybe I was dumb for not buying any when I had the chance--really a moot point though, they were too pricey for me at the time.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

croatan said:


> You may be--and probably are--entirely correct. The opinions I heard were from people who were comparing them to the old ones (not really a fair comparison). Maybe I was dumb for not buying any when I had the chance--really a moot point though, they were too pricey for me at the time.


Like to try one?


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

OpusEx said:


> Like to try one?


Is the Pope Catholic?


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

croatan said:


> Is the Pope Catholic?


DC# 0303 0130 0001 5853 2778


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Congratulations. I've bought companies that ended up less expensive than that (my copy) book.


LOL at Klugs!!!!!!!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

OpusEx said:


> DC# 0303 0130 0001 5853 2778


WOW! Christmas in January!

Thanks so much; I've always wanted to try one. Far too generous, my friend. I'll have to do a little digging for return fire


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

did the question of where to get the book ever get answered? did i miss it?


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

thebiglebowski said:


> did the question of where to get the book ever get answered? did i miss it?


PM sent lebowski.

Get your gold-brickin ass out of my beach community!

:w


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

Mindflux said:


> PM sent lebowski.
> 
> Get your gold-brickin ass out of my beach community!
> 
> :w


uh... this, uh, this aggression will not stand, man...

(and thanks for the PM)


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> "Drool." Sure... :r


Wel....maybe not all of it was drool.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Well My Big Book is on it's way to me thanks to Skip (opusxox)!


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

Could I be blessed with the information on which barnes and noble I have to go to to get one of these?


----------



## Hunter (May 20, 2005)

Ordered mine over the weekend. Tick-tock, tick-tock.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Thurm15 said:


> Well My Big Book is on it's way to me thanks to Skip (opusxox)!


Enjoy it brother. Not quite as pricey as a box of Boli PCs after all.


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

opusxox said:


> Enjoy it brother. Not quite as pricey as a box of Boli PCs after all.


Lol, I TOLD him lol


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

I just grabbed a 1st edition offa ebay and it's on it's way priority mail...I should have it tomorrow or Saturday...yea!


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

opusxox said:


> Enjoy it brother. Not quite as pricey as a box of Boli PCs after all.


I don't know about that Skip. From what I hear, Many a BOTL have found themselves on a compulsive shopping spree after gleening it's pages.:r


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Thurm15 said:


> I don't know about that Skip. From what I hear, Many a BOTL have found themselves on a compulsive shopping spree after gleening it's pages.:r


SO TRUE! I forgot about the hidden costs involved. Welcome to the poor house.
.
.Reminds me of when I bragged to my Dad that I had never payed for a woman. He straightened me out!


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

The book shipped yesterday and arrived today! And what a book it is.


I was just thumbing through it and stopped on pg 276. This is what caught my eye immediately: 2002 - EL 2001 - Montecristo Double Coronas- Tasting notes: None. No meaningful tasting notes can be written on cigars less than 2 yrs old.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Thurm15 said:


> The book shipped yesterday and arrived today! And what a book it is.
> 
> I was just thumbing through it and stopped on pg 276. This is what caught my eye immediately: 2002 - EL 2001 - Montecristo Double Coronas- Tasting notes: None. No meaningful tasting notes can be written on cigars less than 2 yrs old.


Ok, now I want one too!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

This IS a great buy, and the single heaviest book I own! (although the Calvin&Hobbes Compilation renders this a lightweight)
Are there any other must-haves on the reading list, that you guys could recommend?


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

opusxox said:


> You can get it for $75 shipped. PM sent


I should be so lucky. $176 Australian inc shipping. Got mine for christmas and am as happy as a pig in sh!t. What an awesome book.

Now I have to save again for that box


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Woo hoo...got mine today...


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Couple of other must haves are:
"Havana Cigars" by Gerard pere et Fils
"The Havana Cigar" by Del Todesco


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Bruce said:


> Couple of other must haves are:
> "Havana Cigars" by Gerard pere et Fils
> "The Havana Cigar" by Del Todesco


I have had an order in with Amazon for "The Havanah Cigar" by Del Todesco for about 4 months. Got an email just today actually telling me they cannot get it and the order has been cancelled 

Would appreciate any leads you may be able to give me. bearing in mind I'm in Australia so they'ed have to ship Int.


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

BEST BOOK on cuban cigars period! Mine was a "free" gift ...you can't beat that!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

I think you will enjoy it Matt.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Ok, I can't take it anymore. I now have this overwhelming desire to own a copy. Can one of you fine gorillas help me get connected


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

kvm said:


> Ok, I can't take it anymore. I now have this overwhelming desire to own a copy. Can one of you fine gorillas help me get connected


p.m. sent.


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

received my encyclopedia today. this book has to be well worth $100.00. an incredible work.


----------



## habanaman (Feb 11, 2006)

ss396 said:


> received my encyclopedia today. this book has to be well worth $100.00. an incredible work.


I have bought it 2 years ago and signed by my friend Adriano Martinez the real master about all information regarding the factory and the old vitolas on the book.

Habanaman


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Mine arrived last week and it is incredible. Worth every penny.


----------



## Cartierusm (Jan 25, 2005)

Got mine about 2 months ago. At first you're on the fence about spending $100US but then you get it and the money you save from online **** more than makes up for it.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

catfishm2 said:


> Mine arrived last week and it is incredible. Worth every penny.


BASTAGE.....:r


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

yes you can save money on your **** budget, but you start dreaming about walk in humidors, 10,000 cigar collections and smoking a steady diet of 20 year old cigars, it's still costing you money.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Cartierusm said:


> Got mine about 2 months ago. At first you're on the fence about spending $100US but then you get it and the money you save from online **** more than makes up for it.


What do you mean, MRN is the most expensive kind of ****!


----------

